# Collecting Military Medals



## seirra (1 Apr 2005)

Does anyone have any exspericne in dealing with Defence Medals (http://www.defencemedals.ca) or Canadian Militaria (http://www.canadianmilitaria.com/canadian_militaria.htm) when buying reproduction medals.  I was interested in starting to collect and was somewhat apprehensive of buying from dealers without actually having it in my hand.  I was wondering what the quality was like?  If it is only one sided and flat on the rear, or are both sides done?  Are the prices are competitive? As well any advise on how to start, what to avoid and alike would be greatly appreciated.Thanks


----------



## larry Strong (15 Apr 2005)

Why buy reporductions when you can get the real thing. Here are a couple of stores that deal in medals. Dont let the address scare you off, they also deal in Brit and Canadian.

www.germanmilitaria.com
www.emedals.ca


----------



## seirra (16 Apr 2005)

The main reason for replica's is cost.  I would like to start collecting medals with authentic ones.  But for things that I would never be able to afford, like the VC. I would obviously need to get replica's.  Everything comes down to the almighty dollar.


----------



## larry Strong (16 Apr 2005)

Yeah Look at what the last one cost, Even a basic Knights Cross of the Iron Cross runs for between 8-12000US nowdays


----------



## Jonny Boy (20 Apr 2005)

i am trying to get a hold of the efficiency medal (NCO) my great grandpa was awarded it and i am trying to find an unissued one to try and put togeather a collection of all the medals he has the medal has territorial on it, it is not the one with Canada. i also need a mini for the centennial medal he has the full size but i need to mini.


----------



## seirra (28 Apr 2005)

Well I have been able to answer my question.  Not on the actual medals but who I would prefer to deal with.  I sent an e-mail to Defense Medals almost a month ago.  Still no response.  I sent an e-mail this afternoon to Canadian Militaries and got a response within a couple hours.  I will also say that the web site is much better layout and design.  I know that isn't always reflective but................


----------



## wotan (5 May 2005)

I've collected Canadian military medals for 20+ years now.  If you are serious, stay away from reproductions, they are worthless.  Sure, they might only cost $8-$20 a pop, but as soon as it is in your little hands, it is worth $0.  No serious collector touches that stuff.  If you want a nice base for a collection start with the basics:  Defence Medal, War Medal, Canadian Voluntary Service Medal and then move onto the Campaign Stars (1939-45, France And Germany, Italy, Africa, Burma, Atlantic, Pacific, Aircrew Europe).  You can build on from there.

  As far as obtaining or collecting miniatures, I would advise getting in touch with a unit's kit shop near you or on the web.  Most units run very good kit shops and you can assume a fair degree of integrity is practiced, at least more so than at pawnshops or ebay.  Lots to choose from (RCR, PPCLI, 1 Svc Bn, etc).  And, most do sell replicas as well if you are insistent on starting with them. 

  Best of luck on it, I've enjoyed the hobby and the history for years and love talking to the vets about their experiences.  Cheers.


----------



## Blakey (5 May 2005)

See me in 4 years, ill have a stupid QGJM medal for you, along with other assorted pieces or worthless tin... :


----------



## Jonny Boy (5 May 2005)

wotan said:
			
		

> I've collected Canadian military medals for 20+ years now.  If you are serious, stay away from reproductions, they are worthless.  Sure, they might only cost $8-$20 a pop, but as soon as it is in your little hands, it is worth $0.  No serious collector touches that stuff.  If you want a nice base for a collection start with the basics:  Defence Medal, War Medal, Canadian Voluntary Service Medal and then move onto the Campaign Stars (1939-45, France And Germany, Italy, Africa, Burma, Atlantic, Pacific, Aircrew Europe).  You can build on from there.
> 
> As far as obtaining or collecting miniatures, I would advise getting in touch with a unit's kit shop near you or on the web.  Most units run very good kit shops and you can assume a fair degree of integrity is practiced, at least more so than at pawnshops or ebay.  Lots to choose from (RCR, PPCLI, 1 Svc Bn, etc).  And, most do sell replicas as well if you are insistent on starting with them.
> 
> Best of luck on it, I've enjoyed the hobby and the history for years and love talking to the vets about their experiences.  Cheers.



do you have any idea were i could find a efficiency medal? all i know is my Great Grandpa received it some time in the 30's. would you be able to tell me were i could one that is unissued and has territorial on it. i have the mini but i need the full size one.


----------



## wotan (6 May 2005)

Howdy, Hutch,

  Well, if your Grandfather is still alive, you could request a replacement of his efficiency medal from the government.  The Service Officer at your local Royal Canadian Legion can help you fill out the required paperwork and it might cost a nominal fee of somewhere between $5-$20 or so.  If he has passed away, it is _possible_ that the government might still issue a replacement, but I can't guarantee it.  Every year the government awards a few hundred medals that have never been claimed from WWII and Korea and thousands of replacements.

  Otherwise, the only way to get a replacement Efficiency Medal is from a dealer, at a trade show, pawn shop or e-bay.  I would still say going through your local Legion would be your best bet.

  That said, it is really heartening to see a veteran's family take an interest in their forefather's career.  I truly hope that you are able to replace his medals to their original condition.


----------



## Jonny Boy (6 May 2005)

wotan said:
			
		

> Howdy, Hutch,
> 
> Well, if your Grandfather is still alive, you could request a replacement of his efficiency medal from the government.   The Service Officer at your local Royal Canadian Legion can help you fill out the required paperwork and it might cost a nominal fee of somewhere between $5-$20 or so.   If he has passed away, it is _possible_ that the government might still issue a replacement, but I can't guarantee it.   Every year the government awards a few hundred medals that have never been claimed from WWII and Korea and thousands of replacements.
> 
> ...



well unforunatly he has passed on, i never got to meet him. he was a WW1 and a WW2 vet so i there arnt many of them around anywere anymore unfortunatly. he has a total of 8 medals that he recived during his time in the military, the oly full size one i have of his is the cenntenial metal. all the other one i have in minis.i can go see iif the legion would help me. he was a presidant of a vetrans club or somthing like that. do they have those around any more? i could see if they could help me out. i dont know what legion he was part of.... if he even was. but thank you for the help. i have been trying to get all my military family's medals nicly framed and displayed.


----------



## wotan (6 May 2005)

Hutch,

  There are a variety of veteran's groups out there, the Legion being one, but there are also Army/Navy/Air Force Veterans Associtiaons (ANAF), Korean War Veteran's Association, etc.  I'm sure that any of them would provide assistance, but as I am a Legion member I know that we provide this service.  The Service Officer of the Legion will not charge you for the service, however the government does charge a fee for replacement medals.

  Currently, for all WWI and WWII medals the Chancellery is the agency that handles replacement, but the Department of Veteran's Affairs should be able to help as well.  Their addresses are:

Department of Veterans Affairs
Honours and Awards Section
66 Slater Street, Room 1411
Ottawa, Ontario
K1A 0P4

and

The Chancellery
Honours Directorate
Rideau Hall
Ottawa, Ontario
K1A 0A1

  Like I say, I'm not sure that they will allow surviving kin to request replacement medals, but it is certainly worth a try.  As well, if you have his miniatures, make sure you know exactly which medals he has when you request them.  For example, it could be easy to confuse the 1914 Star and the 1914-1915 Star.  I'm not saying that you would confuse them, but unless you know the difference, it could be an easy thing to do.

  If you have any questions or run into any problems, don't hesitate to let me know and I'll try to help where I can.  Again, best of luck, buddy.  Cheers.


----------



## Jonny Boy (6 May 2005)

what he has is 

WW1-

victory medal 
King George medal

post WW1

efficiency medal (NCO(with territorial what ever that means))

WW2

volunteer service medal with bar
defence medal
1939-45 medal (not sure if that is correct name) 

post ww2

Canadian centennial medal.
past president medal (veterans club) (goes on right pocket)

that is mostly all i need, i will try the addresses you gave me and i will try the legion.

i still need to save up some money to get all my other grandpas (2), and papa's medals (6) framed.

i was wondering about my papa's medals though. he was in the RN and has

1939-45 star
Africa star
Atlantic star
Italy star
defence medal
1939-45 medal

i was wondering about the Burma star though. i know he spent time in Burma during and after the war. he should of received a bar for that in replacmet of the medal because you can only have up to 4 stars. who should i wright to find out about his service in Burma? 

P.S he has passed away as well


----------



## seirra (7 May 2005)

Wotan, thanks for all the advice. Never hurts to have constructive criticism or direction.  The one thing that I find with starting a hobby like this is the lack of Canadian reference material.  I recently bought the only 2 books I could find â Å“Collecting Military Medals: A Beginners's Guideâ ? About British medal, but still many of the same medals. And United Nations Medals and Missions: The Medals and Ribbons of the United Nations.  Are there other references you think would be helpful?  

Blakey, why wait for years I will send you my address and you can just toss them in an envelope and mail them off.  Hay since I am such a good guy I will even pay for the postage.  ;D


----------



## redleafjumper (7 May 2005)

The government will issue the oldest surviving kin replacement medals.  Last year friend of mine requested his deceased grandfather's replacement WW1 War and Victory medals and they were sent to him at a cost of under 20 dollars.  He is having them mounted for display with a photo of his grandfather.


----------



## Jonny Boy (7 May 2005)

my great grandpa got his 1st world war medals when he lived in Scotland. after that he moved Canada and joined the military and went on to receive the rest of them. would i have to put a request in at Britain's veterans affairs and Canada's?


----------



## Michael OLeary (7 May 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> my great grandpa got his 1st world war medals when he lived in Scotland. after that he moved Canada and joined the military and went on to receive the rest of them. would i have to put a request in at Britain's veterans affairs and Canada's?



For the medals earned as a soldier in the British Army, you will have to deal with the UK, try this address for a start:

Ministry of Defence Medal Office,
Armed Forces Personnel Administration Agency, Ministry of Defence Medal Office,
Building 250,
RAF Innsworth,
Gloucester GL3 1EZ

If they cannot help they should at least be able to redirect your query or tell you who to contact.

Another possible source might be:

National Army Museum
Royal Hospital Road
London SW3 4HT
Tel: 020 7730 0717
Fax: 020 7823 6573
E-mail: info@national-army-museum.ac.uk
Web-site: www.national-army-museum.ac.uk


----------



## Jonny Boy (7 May 2005)

i just found out today that they would not be able to replace the efficiency medal because it is a decoration, not a campain medal. now i will have to save up around $200 to by one.


----------



## kkwd (8 May 2005)

Here is a BBC story on who and what of the Territorial Army.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/2040274.stm

Here is a link for a medal source. I have dealt with this company for around 20 years. I have bought 100s of medals from them with no problems. If you want some low priced medals you might want to start with Special Constabulary Long Service. They are about $25 a piece. There are lots of George V and George VI and a few Elizabeth II available. Check under the "British Orders, LSGC Medals, Coronations & Jubilee's" section at the website. 

http://www.medalsofwar.com/


----------

